# Redfield Revolution scope review



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I bought a Revolution 3-9 x 50 Accurange Reticle to replace the Leupold AO 4-12 x 40 on my 77/22 magnum. The VXII is a great scope but did not need the AO on this rimfire and can now use it on other hunting / target rifles. [This is an 'old' VXII, not the newer variety.]

I had a Cabelas employee discount coupon so got 15% off the $209 list; plus had some Xmas gift cards to burn.

In any case I mounted the scope and gave it a quick test out the back door at twilight; have to say for the $$ I am pretty impressed with the optics at 3X in low light. [It won't stand up to a Zeiss etc but its not $1k either.]

Have to play with the accurange reticle; I would like a 100 yard zero with 150 yards on the holdover dot. Not sure I would like the center circle on a deer rifle but for varmints I think it will be perfect.

Only gripe, and I saw this in reviews before I bought, is that the adjustment clicks are a bit mushy. Small concern as the dial is clearly marked with 1/4 MOA hash marks.

I do wish they would throw in a cheap set of lens covers; I had one that fit the eyepiece but had to spring $9 for a #10 Butler Creek objective flip up.

As an unexpected bonus - the Leupold 50mm sunshade I had on my shelf fits perfectly!

All in all I think for the $$ you cannot touch these scopes, cannot speak for durability on a magnum rifle but I have those covered already.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

THanks. I would like to hear some more feedback once you have spent some additional time behind it. I bet it will make a good scope for the money...


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

a buddy has 2 of the standard Revolutions (not accurange) and has nothing but good to say about them. He normally runs high end optics, but says the same as Jmoser....for the money, they are hard to beat.

He claims them to be heads and shoulders above the other <$200 scopes..

I plan on picking one up to try out.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I will echo what JMoser said.... Very good scope for the money. I have had mine for about a year now and have had no problems at all. Glass is clear, holds zero... Nice scope for $200.00!

Jeff


----------



## Wannab (Aug 17, 2010)

I just put one on a savage perdator hunter but have the standard reticle in 4-12 and love it. If ive heard right leapould bought redfield?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yes, Leupold purchased the Redfield name. Leupold is building the new Redfield in their Oregon plant. The parts and glass are imported but assembled here. They have Leupolds warranty.


----------

